# Step In vs. Roman Harness



## SoonerChris (Sep 26, 2012)

I have search and didn't find too many thread on the preference of members. What does everyone prefer? Advantages/disadvantages of both? Does your Maltese wear it all the time? Lucy came out of a collar the other day and it took about 30 minutes to round her up.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I prefer a step-in for MiMi, because it is easier to put on without pulling her long hair. For dogs with shorter hair, either is good.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

You definitely need to be very careful with using a collar for walks instead of a harness because you can collapse the trachea very easily. I would say a lot of people use collars to just house dogs tags and for fashion purposes but never attach a leash to it for the reason of the dog getting out of it and collapsing the trachea. That being said I prefer a roman harness (didn't realize they were called that). Opey is fine with a step in harness but my other dog Loco (Basset Hound) doesn't seem to get the step in part so it can be really difficult to put that type of harness on her given her size. Opey gets it a little better but he is easier to maneuver should you have to but I do prefer the standard harness (or roman harness).


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*I Use This type Harness I Just feel Safe With The Sturdy Clip on it. He is out growing it-So We Are Ready for another ill get the same type. it came from Walmart. Good Luck Just So Many Of Cute ones out There Nickee**


----------



## Pearls Mom (Jan 31, 2013)

I like the step-in harness for my girls.


----------



## SoonerChris (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I would really like to get a harness from Angelyn @ Tickeled Pink but she is in the process of moving and I really don't want to wait three weeks on top of that.

What about this one? 

Amazon.com: Lupine 1/2" Hot Pink 12-18 Step In Dog Harness: Pet Supplies


----------



## dianastout (Jan 23, 2013)

How do I get a harness small enough for Bruno? He is only 1 pound 12 ounces and I have yet to find anything small enough for him. Should I look at a rabbit or guinea pig harness or something? 
Is it possible to buy one harness that is adjustible that will last from now until he's grown? 
THANKS!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

lmillette said:


> You definitely need to be very careful with using a collar for walks instead of a harness because you can collapse the trachea very easily. I would say a lot of people use collars to just house dogs tags and for fashion purposes but never attach a leash to it for the reason of the dog getting out of it and collapsing the trachea. That being said I prefer a roman harness (didn't realize they were called that). Opey is fine with a step in harness but my other dog Loco (Basset Hound) doesn't seem to get the step in part so it can be really difficult to put that type of harness on her given her size. Opey gets it a little better but he is easier to maneuver should you have to but I do prefer the standard harness (or roman harness).


I'd use a step in but not the flimsy ones...

Sadly a lot of people use collars for walking, since many didn't know about tracheal collapse,they have no idea...
Our collars are for tags only and harnesses are for walking... It's the safest way I know of.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

dianastout said:


> How do I get a harness small enough for Bruno? He is only 1 pound 12 ounces and I have yet to find anything small enough for him. Should I look at a rabbit or guinea pig harness or something?
> Is it possible to buy one harness that is adjustible that will last from now until he's grown?
> THANKS!!


I've seen harnesses for small animals.
Super Pet Nylon Comfort Harness Plus Stretchy Leash for Small Animal Travel Walk | eBay


----------



## jeannief (Aug 6, 2009)

We use a step-in. Mason is so used to it that he raises his front paws for me to put it on him. My son laughed when he saw him do that the other day.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I use the "V-Shaped" step-in harness for Naddie. A friend gifted it to her shortly after I got her and I love it! It's held up very well and has been very 'secure' yet not at all cumbersome. I just hold it front of her, tap her foot and she raises on then the other... and I just attach the clip at the back... very quick/easy on/ easy off. 
It's similar in style to this one:
Medium Patterned Step in Dog Harness Set | eBay

Quincy came with this one shown below... It too is an easy-on/off , very secure and minimal 'body-contact" material so no problems with matting. Though to be honest Quincy rarely mats and kept in short cut as is Naddie.. though Naddie does indeed mat easily but harness doesn't seem to make it worse .
Dog Leashes, Collars & Harnesses | Wayfair


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Mia does that as well. What is a Roman harness?????*


----------



## Hrossen11 (Jan 29, 2013)

Dina: teddy was also too small for harness when we got him 1 lb 10 oz. so what I did was buy a wok from the dollar store cut off the heel, then cut holes for head and front legs. Next I attached a small keychain ring to the front under his neck (I use front attached harness, teaches puppy not to pull on harness) or you could attach the key ring near where the shoulder blades are. Just simple sew job. This makes your own harness until the puppy is big enough to use a step in. My didn't fit a regular harness until about 4 1/2 months.


----------



## Hrossen11 (Jan 29, 2013)

I did not like the kitten or small animal harness because it went around their neck to much like a collar.


----------



## Hrossen11 (Jan 29, 2013)

Dina: sorry it should have said buy a sock, dang auto correct


----------

